# SNOW and a FULL MOON



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Seems like you guys have the first real good snow cover and a full moon to boot all at the same time- anyone going out ?? waiting for the first winter pictures to start showing up-

nothing but rain here..


----------



## yotncooper (Sep 14, 2008)

It would be nice but got to wait till the end of november to hunt at night.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

oh no kiddin, why's that, Deer hunting going on ??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

wish I could get snow and a full moon, would be really nice if the temp would stay above zero too. never happens here. I used to kill alot of fox and coyotes in Wis. with snow and a moon


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

sonic said:


> oh no kiddin, why's that, Deer hunting going on ??


Yup we have to wait until after deer season. I am sure it is to keep some guy from shooting a deer at 5 am and then dragging it out at sunup.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everyone from the great State of Alaska. I am new to this forum and fairly new to predator hunting. I know North Dakota and Alaska are far apart, but we hunters share a love of the outdoors and hunting. I too am anxious to take advantage of this full moon. The wind is starting to calm down; the last 3 days we have had 13 degree temps with sustained 40 mph winds gusting to 55. We have the snow (if the wind hasn't taken it to another time zone) and I just need less wind. I went out all day last Saturday and on my way to my first stand I spotted a critter crossing a frozen creek bottom. I pulled the truck over and took up a shooting position. The wind was blowing a bit and the tree I was rested against moved as I took the shot. I hit the lynx through the backstraps. I was shooting a CZ .204 ruger with 26 grain varmint grenades (110 yard shot). The bullet didn't fully fragment as I'd hoped, but the fur damage was MUCH less than with the 40 grain Vmax I'd been using. Me 1, critters 0. 8)


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome Alaska- you'll enjoy this site. I'm sure of that- We all love pictures around here So get the camera out-


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I didnt get a picture of the cat from Saturday, but here is one (my first lynx ever) that I called in to 25 yards. Shot it with my CZ .17-.223. I did everything wrong and still scored. Now that the State's dumbest cat is gone I expect it will be harder. Yes, that is the Trans Alaska Pipeline in the back ground. It isn't exactly where I got the cat, but I wasn't far off.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice picture, looks like beautiful country there.

Welcome


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

That is pretty cool to call in a Lynx, have you had any luck calling wolves? Welcome aboard and keep the pictures comming.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Great picture- I didn't think you could shoot a firearm anywhere near the pipe line- only bow's were allowed. went on a caribou hunt last year and was told we had to stay so far from the line with any firearms. So we took our bow's. went up to prudo - thru dead horse- but what the hell do I know anyway-

otherwise very nice Cat-and picture-


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't think you could shoot a firearm anywhere near the pipe line- only bow's were allowed.


> You must have been hunting the 5 mile wide corridor above Fairbanks. That is a non motorized and non firearm area within 5 miles of the side of the pipeline. I was hunting much further south. Where I hunt, you may not hunt within the 150 foot right of way of the actual pipeline. You may however, with a right of way permit, travel the pipeline right of way. Like I said, although I didnt' shoot the critter where the picture was taken I thought the background was nice and it was a safe pull out from the hightway so I wouldn't become road kill. Here's a picture of a cross fox I called in in 2005. Again, I was able to travel the pipeline but hunted outside the right of way. We have cross foxes up here; a cross between the reds and the silvers. They range in color but are pretty in any phase.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I went out last night under the full moon. It was beautiful and cool; about 6 above. I made about 6 stands and came up empty. I did run into a buddy on the road between stands (easy to do with only one road in any direction for 100 miles) and he and his partner called in a nice dark cross fox. He made one last stand together and were teased by distant coyotes but it was late and we all had to work today. Oh well, maybe tonight is my night.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

huntinND said:


> That is pretty cool to call in a Lynx, have you had any luck calling wolves? Welcome aboard and keep the pictures comming.


Actually, I had good luck and bad luck this fall calling wolves. We went on our annual moose hunt in September. The season didn't start until the 1st and we got into camp 2 days early to scout. The first morning in camp we heard a pair of wolves VERY near by. We lit off with mouth calls and moose guns (.300 WM). I knew this valley and the pack from years past. I knew they wouldn't tolerate coyotes in their area. So I started out with a few coyote calls. I received no replies form the wolves, but after a few minutes spotted a large light tan wolf at 550 yards. he was working our way, but not in any hurry; he was rodent hunting on the way. I then blew a Haydel's government cottontail call and right away his hears perked up and his step picked up. He dropped down into a drainage and we sprinted closer to our side to close some distance while he was out of sight. We were set in place when he popped up but he spotted us right away. We was facing us at 200 yards. I squeezed off the shot and he rolld back. I reloaded only to get a bad jam. By the time I cleared it he had gotten up and was limping off with a bloody muzzle. 300+ yards was not a shot to take as he ran through the brush. We got up and tried to pick up a blood trail but that was impossible on the blood red tundra. Three days layer while stalking a griz, we stumbled onto the entire pack snoozing in the sun. It looked like a Chinese fire drill as they scrambled for cover in embarassment of allowing two moose hunters to sneak up on them.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

your spot on- that's what we did - anyway- have you seen any Arctic fox's?

your in the best State for hunting that's for sure-

Welcome to the site---


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site..sweet gun. :beer:


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

sonic said:


> your spot on- that's what we did - anyway- have you seen any Arctic fox's?
> 
> No, Arctic Fox don't range this far south.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Lots of coyotes down by Delta Jct!!


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Very Nice Pictures!! Keep them coming. Looks like some real beautiful country. Those cross fox are sweet! I would love to shoot one, man looks like a guy could get a lot of trophies for the wall up there. Just maybe someday I'll make it up there, I heard there always looking for pharmacists. Ill have to talk to a classmate of mine whos from Alaska into coming up.:lol: Would think those fox would be pretty edgy with all the coyotes and wolves around.
-Could use a ski-doo though...j/k -would imagine theres a few sweet places to go sleddin there


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Alaska Sportsman

I was under the assumption that the cross fox and silver fox were just color variations of the red fox. I had read somewhere that the CROSS part on the name refers to the cross shaped coloration of hair on the back and shoulders, not because it is a cross of two different foxes. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Alaska Sportsman
> 
> I was under the assumption that the cross fox and silver fox were just color variations of the red fox. I had read somewhere that the CROSS part on the name refers to the cross shaped coloration of hair on the back and shoulders, not because it is a cross of two different foxes. Anyone know for sure?


Here is what ive read.

The red fox (Vulpes vulpes) is a native of most of N. America, the British Isles, and most of Europe.

The native N. American fox were scarce, and supposedly less aggresive in competition. The European version was introduced to this country in the late 17th early 18th century by Robert Brooke who brought 24 european versions over for recreational fox hunting and is thought to have quickly displaced and interbred with the native version.

The color phases of silver and cross (same species-Vulpes vulpes) are attributed to genes remaining in the present population from the native N. American fox, which may explain why extreme localities (i.e. Alaska) see a higher percentage of these color phases.

And an interesting tidbit, fox lack the facial muscles required to bare their teeth like most other canids.


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

that is a cool looking fox! man i'd love to live and hunt up in alaska but my wife isn't keen on the idea. be pretty tough to leave my beloved north dakota in the fall though!


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

kota bear said:


> that is a cool looking fox! man i'd love to live and hunt up in alaska but my wife isn't keen on the idea. be pretty tough to leave my beloved north dakota in the fall though!


Ahh Kota, here's the beauty if it....here in Alaska our hunting season is pretty much finished up by the time yours starts. Moose season is generally from 1-20 September (varies slightly from area to area). For sure, most hunting is done by the end of October. Plenty of time left to chase foul, fur and antlers back home. I usually hunt from 1-14 September - the leaves are in full color and the weather is mild. Here's the Fish and Game web site: http://www.adfg.state.ak.us/


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

SPOKEN LIKE A MAN WITH WISDOM


----------

